
Death Threats, Intimidation, and Blogging - juanpablo
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001071.html
======
juanpablo
I hate this things. I wonder how effectively a Bayesian filter could identify
hate-comments as spam.

Today Julia Allison wrote this: <http://itsmejulia.com/post/28132498>

------
mynameishere
Ultimately, people have to balance costs and benefits, even when the costs are
death threats and the like. Ann Coulter probably gets abused online more than
any other woman, but then she make 10K+ per speaking engagement.

------
pchristensen
I wrote this a while ago:

[http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/top-story-
of-2007-...](http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/top-story-
of-2007-kathy-sierra/)

------
hhm
Why don't they just close the comments? It seems a lot easier to do like Steve
Pavlina, that only allows trackbacks, not comments.

~~~
staunch
I agree. Seth Godin doesn't allow comments because he doesn't want to find
himself writing in anticipation of the comments.

I think it should become much more common to have broadcast-only type blogs.
I'll take a one-way stream of someone's ideas over losing out entirely any
day.

------
german
I really miss Kathy Sierra. Creating Passionate Users is the best blog I've
ever read.

------
noonespecial
1) They ignore you.

2) They laugh at you.

3) They _fight_ you.

4) You win.

With apologies to Ghandi, don't give up at #3.

